# Prayers Please



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The hubby's Papaw's sister died this morning. They have not set the arrangements yet but they will probably be this weekend. If you could please say a special prayer for his Papaw. He is older with some health problems and we fear this is going to hit him pretty hard. They live a good ways away so we do not get to see them as much as we should, but we are making plans to spend some additional time with his papaw and his papaw's brother.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

ray: Condolences to your family.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Praying that he will be okay ray:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Will be praying for your family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry...  my heart goes out to the family and I pray... for God ...to give them the strength needed....to get through this.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss . Love and prayers to your family ray: .


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We appreciate your condolences. We are just worried about him since he does have health issues of his own and fear he may take this a little too hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome...still praying..... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry for your loss ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for your continued prayers. I think it is much easier to handle the loss knowing that they lived a great life to a ripe old age but with his Papaw being in the 70's (I think he is 77, but don't quote me on that as I am not good with ages), we just fear he may get depressed which would affect his health.

Thank you all once again Prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :grouphug:


----------

